# Pyrography



## Chippygeoff (23 Mar 2015)

I have just bought a pyrography kit and a little confused on a couple of points.I am getting conflicting advice on the best way to put a design onto a piece of wood, some say it can be done with a laser printer, which I have, others say it can only be done with an inkjet printer. Does anyone know what one to use. Also I have been looking at transfer paper and was wondering if this would be the stuff to use, what I have looked at so far is what's used to put a design onto a T shirt, will it work with wood. Any advice would be very welcome.


----------



## Samfire (23 Mar 2015)

Hi Geoff, I use graphite transfer paper called trace down. It is good stuff and easy to get from Amazon. It comes indifferent colours but graphite is the best.
Sam


----------



## Naxie (23 Mar 2015)

Hi Geoff, print the design in reverse on your laser printer, use a few bits of masking tape to hold it on to the wood, printed side down, a bottle of xylene from toolstation (about £8 or 500ml iirc), dip a cotton bud in it, "paint" the back of the design with it, press it down with an old credit card in a "smoothing out filler" kind of action, remove the design from the wood and your done!

Might take a go or two to get the technique but it's easy once you've done it, I use it for scrollsaw patterns as well.

Sorry for the rushed reply, leaving for work any second, I'lI post in more detail later if you need it, just let me know.

Regards,
Ed


----------



## loftyhermes (23 Mar 2015)

Geoff if you go with laser printing you can iron the pattern onto the wood,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GClaRYJi5w
or you could go the inkjet way.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq2O66QGCwg
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## jpw123 (23 Mar 2015)

loftyhermes":30nu4ol9 said:


> Geoff if you go with laser printing you can iron the pattern onto the wood,
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GClaRYJi5w
> or you could go the inkjet way.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq2O66QGCwg
> ...



hi, steve ,

thanks for posting these links, never seen inkjet used in that way, gives me a few ideas,  , thanks.

John


----------



## jonluv (23 Mar 2015)

Easiest way is old fashioned carbon paper £1 for 12 sheets which will last for years. Graphite transfer paper is better but IMHO not worth the extra cost
Never had any success with using and transferring printed copy, Laser or Ink Jet but other have


----------



## finneyb (23 Mar 2015)

I use inkjet, reverse the image before printing, acetone and a hot iron to press the paper and apply heat.
Seems to work once you get the timings and amount of acetone right.


----------



## Doris (23 Mar 2015)

I use carbon paper and then sand it off once the design has been burned on.


----------



## nadnerb (23 Mar 2015)

Hi Geoff
I use transfer paper, it might be a little slow if doing alot of detail work but I like the way it works. There is a paper available in the states that you print on and then stick to the wood and you can burn straight thru called pyro paper, I haven't tried it but have heard good reports
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Monkey Mark (4 Apr 2015)

loftyhermes":2tj0ihrt said:


> Geoff if you go with laser printing you can iron the pattern onto the wood,
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GClaRYJi5w
> or you could go the inkjet way.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq2O66QGCwg
> ...


All of the laser ones (excluding iron on) use American branded chemicals so it's a bit awkward.

However that inkjet way looks fantastic!


----------

